# All you good aquascapers...



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

Do you ever get bored with your tanks layout and think i could improve? There is always room for improvement yes, but do you ever sit back and think wow, what a good scape i might keep this for as long as possible. Or is it just me that thinks that as i have not yet produced a good one?    

Thanks,


----------



## TDI-line (22 Aug 2008)

All the time Aaron, i'm never 100% happy with a scape, but i suppose it is human nature.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> but do you ever sit back and think wow, what a good scape



only when i look at some of the scapes on this site. it's still early days for me, learning curves and all things related etc... but the one thing that inspires me at the minute is the sense of excitement that i get when i think about producing a new scape. i'll never get bored of this hobby purely because it's an endless string of scapes, some good some bad.

im still trying to convince my wife that spending Â£30 or 40 on rocks is a good thing in her life   cor blimey, she'd kill me if she knew i spent Â£6 per kilo on stone while she was away (says trembling)

the day i sit back and say "what a great scape" is the day i'll pack the hobby in.

BTW good post aaron, as usual   

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

> but i suppose it is human nature.



Thats sorted that then   



> but the one thing that inspires me at the minute is the sense of excitement that i get when i think about producing a new scape. i'll never get bored of this hobby purely because it's an endless string of scapes, some good some bad.



Thats what i love, no2 tanks will ever be the same.



> [im still trying to convince my wife that spending Â£30 or 40 on rocks is a good thing in her life   cor blimey, she'd kill me if she knew i spent Â£6 per kilo on stone while she was away (says trembling)



I suppose she will never ask, nobody would know a rock would cost that much   



> BTW good post aaron, as usual



Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

I am hating my tank so much at the moment!!  :?  :?  :? looks like its gone from bad to worse since I rescaped, also my filters are crap! think thats my next purchase a new filter!


----------



## Wayney (22 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am hating my tank so much at the moment!! :? :? :? looks like its gone from bad to worse since I rescaped, also my filters are crap! think thats my next purchase a new filter!



If I had a tank like yous LD the last thing I would be doing is hating it, your tank has always been a favourite of mine on here. If you hate it so much you could always give it to me


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> If I had a tank like yous LD the last thing I would be doing is hating it, your tank has always been a favourite of mine on here. If you hate it so much you could always give it to me


Thanks mate, but seriously its becoming an eyesore!!! also getting some algae, my 2224 is crap and the internal just about had it, might go for the Tetratec EX1200 since its the cheapest option, don't really want to spend too much on the tank (wanna get a car soon).


----------



## George Farmer (22 Aug 2008)

I've been happy with most of my efforts but know there's always room for improvement.  I think my weakest area is composition.  Growing algae-free plants is the easy part.


----------



## John Starkey (23 Aug 2008)

Hi all,i struggle with design because i am not artistic at all,(thats why i like jungle styles just throw it in   ),now my wife is very artistic and i will be getting her involved with my opti-white setup,The thing i like most about this hobby especially for someone like me is if the first scape dosent turn out how you wanted you can move things around add or take away thinks and try to get your desired scape,regards john


----------



## johÎ·ski (24 Aug 2008)

Well im not realy a 'good' aquascaper, so its even worse!!!   

spend ages messin about with the tank, sit back and look, crap.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

johÎ·ski said:
			
		

> Well im not realy a 'good' aquascaper, so its even worse!!!
> 
> spend ages messin about with the tank, sit back and look, crap.



is that your tank in your sig? It looks nice.


----------

